# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  В SMART ZALA добавлено 15 новых каналов

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! В базовом пакете Канапа ТВ SMART ZALA начинают вещание следующие телеканалы:
 	- Иллюзион +
 	- Blue Hustler 
 	- Нано ТВ 
 	- Оружие 
 	- НЮ АРТ ТВ 
 	- Фест-ТВ (1HD) 
 	- AMEDIA 
 	- AMEDIA HIT
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

